# mk5 Caliper Tool?



## sootinLB7 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all, Trying to replace the rear brakes on the wifes mk5 and ran into an issue with the 12 point torx style driver needed to remove the calipers, Anyone have any info if it needs to be purchased from the dealer or any webpages online that i can order from would be greatly appreciated and much thanks


----------



## Gas Hed (Oct 29, 2007)

What are the odds, I'm working that job now and have no idea how to get the rear calipers off. Seems the hydraulic line has a hard connection to them. Do I have to unscrew it? Is there a DIY out there somewhere?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

You don't need 12 point tool to remove calipers..they unbolt with std lock bolts just like previous Audi/VW rear caliper designs. You do need a 14mm 12point bit to remove caliper carrier brackets..which must come off if you are changin rear rotors...They are a bit of a PITA to get at 'cuz suspension components get in the way...get a really short small bit (I had SnapOn bit from my suspension job and it was too big to work back there)..I got mine at Metalnerd website..good quality and very short..and 1/2 price of SnapOn!
You also need to buy 4 carrier bolts..Per Bentley Manual...they are "one time use, stretch torqued bolts"
Torque specs: caliper mounting bolts 26 ft lb (either buy new ones..some pad sets come with em..or clean and use Loctite Blue on the old ones), Caliper carrier bolts: 66 ft lb + 1/4 turn more (its that 1/4 turn that stretch torques the bolts...and its a betch..get your car up hi on jack stands if you don't have a lift, so you'll have room for a "cheater pipe" on the torque wrench handle to generate the "grunt" needed to cinch these babies up!:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2010)

In addition to the 14mm triple square bit you are also going to need a tool that allows you to rotate the piston back in. *Do NOT* use a C-lamp to ram it back in!!! Most good auto parts stores will allow you to rent the tool for a nominal fee. Or you can purchase one used for like $60-75 or about 100-110 for a new one with a warranty. Best of luck.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Cheaper than that if you've got a harbor freight around... I could've sworn the kit was only $35-40


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Harbor Freight was runnin a $9.99 speical on caliper retraction tool sets...they're cheapo..I've got one...but if you only need 'em for a rear pad change every once in a while...they work OK...I bent the handle tryin to get a stubborn piston to turn..put vice grips on it and it bent..but the piston finally started rotating..so all was OK...:laugh:


----------



## THP8VGTI (Dec 29, 2002)

good luck. just did some on a jetta today. they may be a bit tight. used a 2ft breaker bar to free them up. so make sure you have plenty of room.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

The rear carrier bolts are "stretch torqued..one time use"..torque spec 66 ft lb + 1/4 turn more...I used some PB Blaster on the bolt tips (you can spray down behind the rotor and hit them with the little red tube that comes with the can of Blaster...That helped...to torque 'em back to spec requires some serious "grunt"...get car up high on jackstands if you don't have access to a lift..that way you can put a "cheater" piece of pipe on your breaker bar..mark the 1/4 turn on the bolt head and casting and go for it!:thumbup:


----------

